

Ask HN: Who is applying to YC S14? - scotthtaylor

Interested to know who is currently building a product with the goal of submitting an application to the YC S14 batch?<p>Would be great to connect and potential help each other out.
======
malditojavi
Or help yourself:
[http://jamescun.github.io/iPG/](http://jamescun.github.io/iPG/)

~~~
scotthtaylor
That's pretty awesome, but would really like to connect with actual people :)

